# PPC query



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi, I'm not sure if I am posting in the right place or not? I am hopefully due to start my first cycle of ICSI in the next few weeks and one of my friends suggested getting a PPC for all my medication. Can I use a PPC for IVF drugs or does it only apply for regular items? I will also be getting my inhalers so it will be used for something other than IVF treatment. TIA


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

A prepayment certificate is useful if you are going to have at least 4 prescription items in 3 months, with a 3 month certificate or 13 items in 1 year with a 12 month certificate. It does not matter what the medicines are for.

The prescriptions have to be on the NHS, not private. Are you having NHS IVF treatment?

It depends on what protocol you are going to be on, but the very minimum number of medicines you will need is 3 different types, and then you say you need inhalers as well.

However, also bear in mind that if you get pregnant, all your medicines become totally free with your maternity exemption certificate until 1 year after your estimated due date.


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Mistletoe, thank you for getting back to me. 

I am having NHS funded so they will be NHS prescriptions. I'm on the antagonist protocol so will be gonal f, cetrotide, ovitrelle, pain killer pessary, AB and cyclogest so as long as it is valid at the hospital it would definitely be worth it. 

K x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

If it is the same as my treatment diclofenac pessary and metronidazole pessary will be administered for you at egg collection so you will not have to pay for those anyway.

You are very lucky to get all of those even at presciption fee prices - I was not entitled to NHS IVF because my DH had a child with someone else 10 years before and I have paid out £16K in treatment including over £2000 on drugs. I would love to have paid £7.85 an item!

But yes - save as much as you can - you might as well if you are eligible. Good luck!


----------

